# 2 DD Audio Subs With 1600 Watt Mono Amp Wiring Problem,Help.!!!!!!



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Just got two 12" DD Audio Subs(4 ohm DVC) and a 1500 Watt Mono (2 ohm and 4 ohm Amp) Today............is this the correct way to wire them to 2 ohm stable........I know how to wire it down to 1 ohm but I was doing some research online and by wiring them this way will both subs be at 2 ohms......any stereo pros know the answer.......


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

is it a 4ohm mono, 2ohm stereo amp?


----------

